# HDtivo account closed, directv cant fix it; how can i view my data?



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I have over 100 SP on my hdtivo and now i cant get to them. For the past few weeks the service didnt answer so i thought i did the prudent thing and connected with a new number. Boy was i wrong. After i called in just a few hours later it said account closed. I've done many reboots and redials and all went thru but none made the account open. The CSR did all he could and just offered me a replacement. he cant guarantee OTA and said we can do 1/2 the AM21 cost if you dont get the right box and of course that is BS. He said they are doing my a 'favor' by helping me get free channels. oh boy! 

so my question is, is there any way for me to get my SP and Todo list visible? I have no clue all what was recording in the next week so this should be fun

thankfully i can still watch my old stuff or offload it to my dvd burner but there's a bunch of stuff on it so it really stinks i have to go thru this. I'm convinced they did 'something' to make this not able to be an active account. 

also can i assume ill be able to watch the old stuff even if i officially deactivate the box? i'm assuming the answer is yes since the box is 'closed' now but wanted to confirm it. Or will there be some sort of nag screen?

he wanted to try a C/D but i'm not that stupid to let them wipe my box with little chance of that actually working lol


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

wow just stepped outside for a bit and they left a message on my machine that this is a known system outage and he CANCELED my protection plan replacement (due to go out tomorrow) and said this would be fixed soon. Um ok how soon? I've been making calls every 15 min or so and nothing. I'll be a very unhappy camper if it turns out i do need the newer unit but of course i do hope it gets fixed because that's minimal disruption to me


anyone ever hear of such an outage? And does the daily call need to happen or will the satellite signal just pop my account back on?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thread hijack. Come visit Happy Hour! There is a thread awaiting your return.


----------

